# Plyer Seeking Saga Edition Star Wars game online.



## Kat9 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello, I am currently seeking a Saga Edition Star Wars game, online via VTT. I am familiar with roll20 and infrno though their voice/video doesn't work on my laptop, but skype works just fine for voice. I can use the dice rollers on those.

My times are pretty open with the exceptions of Friday and Saturday nights. Sunday would be ideal.


----------



## Kat9 (Feb 7, 2013)

I might have another player or two that would be willing to join if I find a GM.


----------



## Valiante (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, I'm definitely interested if you can find a GM.


----------

